# Wurzelsperre



## Dr.J (28. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,


ich habe vor im Herbst oder Frühjahr an den kritischen Stellen am Teich eine Wurzelsperre einzubauen. Kritisch ist z.B. die Stelle, wo der Bambus inzwischen sehr nahe am Teich steht. Momentan halte ich sein Wurzelwerk mit  Müh und Not im Griff.

Ich habe mir vorgestellt, dass ich ein beschichtetes Blech ca. 30 cm tief hinter der Kapillarsperre in den Boden treibe. Siehe Skizze.

Hat jemand ne Meinung oder Idee dazu, ob man es so machen kann oder anders. Für Vorschläge wäre ich dankbar.

Grüsse
Jürgen


----------



## bonsai (28. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,
30 cm sind für den Bambus nicht tief genug, Du solltest min. 50 cm nehmen.
Profis nehmen 65 cm.
http://www.bambusversand.de/
Ich habe mir deine Gartenbilder in der Gallerie angesehen,der Bambus steht wirklich schon eng am Teich aber gerade das sieht ja gut aus.
Wier wäre es mit folgender Überlegung:
Wenn Du schon 50 - 60cm tief buddeln musst, wieso nimmst Du nicht dem gesamten Bambus raus, kaufst im Baumarkt eine 300 oder 500 Liter Regentonne und schneidst die auf die erforderliche Länge, setzt die jetzt unten offene Tonne in das Loch und pflanzt den Bambus wieder ein.
So musst Du nie wieder die Ausbreitung des Bambus unterbinden.
Da die Wasserversorgung dann aber im Sommer nicht mehr ausreicht muss zusätzlich gewässert werden. Ein Auslichtungsschnitt hilft zusätzlich.
Das verbleibende Unterteil von ca. 30 cm kann als Pflanzschale oder Vogeltränke genutzt werden
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Thorsten (18. Sep. 2005)

Moin Jürgen,

was ist denn nun hier raus geworden?

Wie baust Du nun die Wurzelsperre?


----------



## Dr.J (18. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

nachdem ich ziemlich lange im Internet geforscht habe und unzähliche Beiträge zu Bambuspflanzen gelesen habe, habe ich mich entschieden um dem Bambus herum 60-70cm auszugraben und eine Rizomensperre aus Kunsstoff (gibt es bei jedem Baumarkt) einzusetzen. Er wird sozusagen eingekreist.  :twisted: 

Diese ist die einzige Möglichkeit den Bambus in Schach zu halten. Ich werde das Vorhaben jetzt im Herbst angehen und weiter berichten.

Trotzdem würde ich mich über weitere Vorschläge freuen.


----------



## Dr.J (15. Okt. 2005)

Hallo,

hier nun das versprochene Update bzgl. der Wurzelsperre. Ich denke die Bilder sprechen für sich. Leider in der verkehrten Reihenfolge. Egal.


----------

